# START OF HEADBAND SEEDS ($70/8th) 3rd JOURNAL!



## ZTEC (Nov 12, 2008)

I started germination of seeds tonight they are called "Hippy Headband" in my area and go for $70/8th they always tasted very good but came dry from dealer.  Finally got a couple seeds (grace of GOD because in my area its always SCHWAG) and want to begin germination inserted in PAPER TOWEL with WARM WATER and inside PAPER CUP on top of receiver which is warm to begin process I HOPE THESE TURN OUT!  PIX LATER


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 12, 2008)

Right on man! Cant wait to see pix!


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 12, 2008)

Sounds good to me.  Here is some MOJO for you.  Never had headband myself but have only heard good things.  Best of luck!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 12, 2008)

Ive Had Headband Before It Was Dank I Forget What Its Mixed With Just RemeMber It Has Og Kush In It


----------



## massproducer (Nov 12, 2008)

so are these bag seeds?


----------



## ZTEC (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes Massproducer they are bag seeds from some of the best in my area.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 13, 2008)

Lookin forward to the grow Ztec.
Its ok i guess to name them for your own pleasure but please put "bagseed" in with it. Named strains are a result of hard work trying to create a good true stable offspring that is close to the original parents. Takes yrs to get a strain its own name.
Not to be a PITA, but just helps our growing community out by being careful how we describe the plants. just askin is all. very confusing out there trying to know which striain is which.
Lookin forward to seeing the pictures.
good green mojo your way.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 13, 2008)

^ never heard of this strain. any background? is this some cali bud?
GREEN MOJO Z...bb...


----------



## ZTEC (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry THIS IS BAGSEED from a very potent strain.  Everytime I get it from dealer it's dry as a popcorn fart.  I would like to see what this stuff is like freshly harvested and not crumbly like I always got it.  This stuff is very potent tho.


----------



## ZTEC (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey everybody this seed is just reaching for the light and looks very strong!  About an inch tall will post pics tomorrow.  I planted it in a naturally fertilized organic soil mixed with peat and perlite.  CANT WAIT TO SEE RESULTS


----------



## ZTEC (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry I haven't posted anything or any pics my laptop went down and gotta wait til after thanksgiving for it to be repaired.  I will update soon! THANKS!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 30, 2008)

lookin good z-man...bb...:48:


----------



## Easyrider (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking good Z man, hippie headband should be slammin


----------



## ZTEC (Dec 6, 2008)

Day 24 I haven't added any fertz except what came in the organic soil I have blood meal 12-0-0 which I'll probably add today after I get Reverse Osmosis water.  This a good idea to add the blood meal since I cant afford any of those good fertz right now?  Let me know what you guys think, i got 2 daylight CFL's on this plant now, thinkin bout adding my 400 watt HPS but I heard there's a better chance for a female if you use more blue light then orange so I might stick CFL's to side and HPS on top?? Let me know y'all!


----------



## ZTEC (Dec 22, 2008)

Day 40 for my "hippie headband bagseed"  still not 100% sure strain this is exactly but thats the name for it around here.  The plant is about a foot tall and got the humidity to stay in the 50% range with temps in the 70's.  I transplanted about a week ago into a 5 gallon pot with a mixture of organic fertz, blood meal and also micro-nutrient mix with lime for Ph balance.  I had trouble with the peat moss I was using bringing the Ph down to 5 with my last batch of plants so mixed less peat and added a little lime to keep that Ph up.  I clipped four clones off of her 3 days ago and they seem to all be doing really well.  I set one clone aside under 12/12 to determine sex.  If its a male I may try to collect some pollen to produce my own seeds when I do get a female and get a few clones off of her.   Here a few pics of the plant she is under a 400 HPS and seems to be doing pretty well!


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 22, 2008)

How do those plants in the gatorade bottles get oxygen?


----------



## ZTEC (Dec 22, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> How do those plants in the gatorade bottles get oxygen?



I punched four holes at the top of the bottle for a little air movement and spray with water everyday to keep the soil moist for humidity.


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 22, 2008)

Never seen anybody do that....  do you live in a really dry area?  
and do you check with a moisture meter to make sure it's not too damp???
Roots die when it's too moist and you wind up with tiny yields....


----------



## ZTEC (Dec 22, 2008)

Yea very dry 16%, clones need 90 - 100 humidity and this has always worked for me.  I have only lost one clone out of 30 or 40 so must be doin something right!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2008)

Thats a good idea to cut the bottom out of a plastic bottle and use it for a dome.:hubba:


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 22, 2008)

oooooh clooooones.  I thought those were vegetating plants and wondered what was going on.... :bong:


----------



## ZTEC (Dec 23, 2008)

Ok guys I had this mother plant on 24/7 light then last night decided to put a timer on it for 18/6 with the three clones under the 400 watt HPS.  SHE STARTED SHOWING SIGNS OF SEX!!!  IT'S A FEMALE THANK GOD!  But why the early signs of flowering when it's been under 24/7 light for 40 days and 18/6 for one day.  Is hippie headband an auto flowering breed? This looked more like an afghani/indica but could it be crossed with ruderelis?  Just wondering if you guys have had any experience with this strain?  I clipped four clones so my best bet is they will start flowering also?  I put one of the clipped clones in 12/12 to see what sex the mother plant will be but she's flowering before any of the other ones?  So let me know what you guys have found out if anything personnal bout this strain?


----------



## ZTEC (Dec 23, 2008)

Heres a couple pics


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 23, 2008)

Showing sex just means it's ready to flower.  All breeds do it at different times, regardless of the light cycle.  Just means it's ready for 12/12:hubba:.  Congrats on the girl :bong: 



			
				ZTEC said:
			
		

> Ok guys I had this mother plant on 24/7 light then last night decided to put a timer on it for 18/6 with the three clones under the 400 watt HPS.  SHE STARTED SHOWING SIGNS OF SEX!!!  IT'S A FEMALE THANK GOD!  But why the early signs of flowering when it's been under 24/7 light for 40 days and 18/6 for one day.  Is hippie headband an auto flowering breed? This looked more like an afghani/indica but could it be crossed with ruderelis?  Just wondering if you guys have had any experience with this strain?  I clipped four clones so my best bet is they will start flowering also?  I put one of the clipped clones in 12/12 to see what sex the mother plant will be but she's flowering before any of the other ones?  So let me know what you guys have found out if anything personnal bout this strain?


----------



## ZTEC (Dec 23, 2008)

Its just weird I've always grown schwag seeds and they wouldn't show signs until I put her on 12/12 or at least 3 weeks after I switch to 18/6!  But you re-assured me now I feel better ;-)  THANKS!


----------



## ZTEC (Dec 26, 2008)

7 clones and the mother plant doing real well!


----------



## ZTEC (Dec 28, 2008)

Now up to 11 clones and used a box with a light bulb in it with a thermostat to keep the soil warm about 85 degrees!  Mother plant doing well!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 28, 2008)

ZTEC said:
			
		

> Heres a couple pics



I don't see any sign of sex in these pictures


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 28, 2008)

ostpicsworthless: (more & new pics that is )


----------



## ZTEC (Dec 28, 2008)

Pics of 11 clones - some clipped 20th and 23rd and then 27th under bottles gonna do more tom.  And mother plant is gettin very bushy on the top lookin healthy!  Happy its a female!


----------



## ZTEC (Jan 3, 2009)

Here are some pics of the current operation.   First pic are three plants I put on 12/12 in the flowering room, going to add 3 more tonight!  Second pic is a pic of the clones that are in the vegetative stage, the foam box has a light bulb inside with a thermostat hooked up to it to keep the box around 85 degrees so root production can take off a little more without warming up the room.  The third pic is a picture of the clones recently clipped and still in the high humidity stage hence the bottles around the tops of the cups.  The final pic is the pic of the mother plant who looks very healthy in her 5 gallon pot!  Hopefully if all goes well will be able to harvest end of Feb, or first week of Mar!  CANT WAIT!


----------



## TommyBres (Jan 3, 2009)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> How do those plants in the gatorade bottles get oxygen?


They create it on their own, plants need CO2. ;-)


----------



## ZTEC (Jan 8, 2009)

Thought I would update the log. Currently 12 clones but one is looking a little droopy and might be slow to root.  The mother plant currently has 3 more clones ready to be clipped but I'm gonna wait for this spring and just clip those and whatever more has grown then and also place mother outdoors.  I have 6 plants currently in the flowering stage 3 from 2 weeks ago (still no signs of flowering yet [I think from too much light getting into box the first week]) and 3 from 1 week ago (I placed in darkness for 24 hours to see if that will help produce flowers quicker).  The humidity is staying around 40% and would like to place light closer to plants but its already getting to warm in my box (75 - 80 degrees F).  Looking for a good organic fertilizer like Fox Farm or a cheaper brand to add to the plants instead of store bought bone meal and blood meal?  The distance between nodes is kind of bothering me because I know it's not getting enough light with the light about 24" - 30" above plants (400 watt HPS).  But here's a few pics let me know what you guys think of the setup so far?  THANKS!


----------



## GMCORP (Jan 8, 2009)

TommyBres said:
			
		

> They create it on their own, plants need CO2. ;-)



actually, roots need oxygen hon.


----------



## TommyBres (Jan 8, 2009)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> actually, roots need oxygen hon.


Touche, but don't call me hon.


----------



## ZTEC (Jan 17, 2009)

Re-arranged a few things and got a few of the clones into vegetative stage, and added a few more to the flowering room!  Transplanted a few into larger pots and a few are beginning to show signs of flowering.  I mix 1 part peat, 3 parts soil, 2 cups of perlite, half cup of 6-12-0 bone meal, and 3 teaspoons 5-5-3 with micro nute fertz.  I began LST on mother plant because it's getting to big for my grow area and it's got a few more clones ready to be taken off.  Middle of March should be harvest time just in time for outdoor GROW!!  Can't wait to take this girl outside and see what she can do.  But gotta go for now here the pics. First two are the flowering room - Next two are mother plant and vegetative plants and clones, same with last 2.


----------



## ZTEC (Feb 13, 2009)

Exciting news, ordered 400 metal halide to help move things along, and also some bubble ice bags!  I'll have more pics and info on my operation later tonight if I get time, TO EXCITED!!


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Feb 14, 2009)

looks great ztec, are u gonna use the MH the whole way through or is it a conversion light where you can switch to hps? lookin forward to seeing how they progress under the new light.


----------



## Pothead420 (Feb 14, 2009)

what type of light are the clones under just curious looks like purple or pink light??


----------



## ZTEC (Mar 9, 2009)

This is just a reg. MH ballast non transferable but I already have a HPS 400 watt.  This light is amazing my plants are just blowing up!  I got a few in the flowering room that are about done!  The light I had on before was an aquarium light so it was a little purple and not doin anything for my plants.  So happy to have the MH in the family now.  Here are some pics of the new setup since the last time I updated SORRY FOR THE DELAY!


----------



## Pothead420 (Mar 9, 2009)

looking good bro that MH has some sweet blue spectrums


----------



## ZTEC (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry gonna have to close this thread, lost my camera and can't afford one for a while, damn economy.  I got over a lb. off this strain.  It has been a heavy producer and easy to trim when harvesting.  The high with the first batch I harvested a little early and gave you the good head buzz like a sativa, but the second batch I harvested was very good and cured correctly puts me to sleep nicely every night!  Very short plants and seems to produce nice, tight buds!  I am germinating more bag seed as we speak and will maybe try another go at a journal, maybe finish the next one with some nice pics!  BUT THANKS FOR WATCHING MY HEAD BAND BAG SEED GROW!  Wish I had pics of all the bud I've produced from this strain!  It could've been a lot stronger tho.  I have a few of these plants outside so I will post these with my next journal!  THANKS!!!


----------

